# Please Read -- Regarding DIS Guidelines and suspected violations



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

The following applies not just to the Transportation Board but to any of the forums on the DIS -- 

If you see a post on the DIS that you suspect violates the posting guidelines found here, the only appropriate action is to contact the Moderator Team for that particular board.  This can be done by clicking on the Report Bad Post icon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




   found at the lower left below the poster's name and tags, and an e-mail will be sent to that board's moderators.  You can also contact the Mods individually if you wish, either by e-mail or Private Message.  

Please do NOT take matters into your own hands by confronting a suspected violator openly on the boards.  This can be considered a personal attack (which is against board guidelines), especially if the suspect has not violated any guidelines.

Thank you to everyone for your cooperation.


----------



## CindyMcClung

what does restarting a closed thread mean?  I have a tread for points for transfer and closed it because I thought I found someone to make a transfer to, however that person never completed the transaction.  Can I post my transfer again?


----------



## tobiasschnell

Thanks for sharing the rules.


----------



## Abdieso

Thank you to share.


----------



## doreleta821

Thank you for share, I get it


----------

